# Favorite piece of music no one knows



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Borodin Quintet in C minor


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

larold said:


> Borodin Quintet in C minor


Wonderful choice.
I checked my disc catalog database and noted that I have only one recording of this work, a quintet I don't recall hearing anytime in the recent past, though I love the two string quartets and the symphonies by Borodin, works which I often program for listening sessions. The Quintet shows up on the Martha Argerich & Friends box set _Live From Lugano 2014_. Unfortunately, Ms. Argerich doesn't play on this particular recording (I remain a big fan of her playing) but pianist Alexander Mogilevsky is doing a fine job of it, from what I'm hearing now. (I am currently spinning the Lugano disc in my system, to sheer delight.) Violinists for this work are Andrey Baranov and Géza Hosszu-Legocky, with violist Nora Romanoff and cellist Jing Zhao. These "friends" of Martha do a great job.









The Live From Lugano box sets are wonderful for both well-known and lesser-known works. Ms. Argerich and her Friends seem never to disappoint.

I will offer one of my favorite neglected works for this thread. It is the _Little Symphony_ by Cecil Effinger. I have two versions of this in my collection, my favored interpretation being that on the LP shared with Andrew Imbrie's Violin Concerto.









On this recording, Zoltan Rozsnyai conducts The Columbia Symphony Orchestra. This has long been a favorite disc for me, for both the Imbrie work and the Effinger.

I do have a second version of the Effinger on an Albany Records CD:









Though lovely all round, I prefer the _Little Symphony_ in the Rozsnyai/Columbia Symphony version, which I only have on LP, but it's a well-kept disc with great sound still after many years.

---- EDIT ADDITION

The Borodin just finished playing and the audience applause was approving. Indeed a great work.

On the Lugano CD it is immediately followed by the Cello Sonata in D minor, H125 by Frank Bridge. As this piece plays I conclude that this is another worthy contender for "Favorite piece of music no one knows." I'm glad I now know these works.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

String Quartet No. 3 by Yuri Falik. Impressive work.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Symphonic Sketches by George Whitefield Chadwick, especially the "Noel" movement.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Penderecki - Sextet

It has the same irregular instrumental combination as von Dohnányi`s Sextet which is also a favourite of mine. I think both works do not get the attention they deserve.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Pepperland
George Martin
Yellow Submarine 
1968*


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

A couple of fun overtures I play often.

Daniel Gregory Mason, Chanticleer..






Jerry Goldsmith, Fireworks..






Another is the tone poem by Charles Ives' teacher at Yale. Horatio Parkers A Northern Ballad.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Another from one of the New England Six.. Four Character Pieces after the Rubaiyat of Omar Khayyam by Arthur Foote.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

*Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1*. Not totally unknown, but I did listen to classical and collect a massive CD collection for about 32 years before I even heard of the composer.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

This thread has no existing solution.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I have a few, but for some reason this was the first that came to mind and I'm sticking with it:


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Beethoven: Scottish and Irish song arrangements, e.g.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Highwayman said:


> Penderecki - Sextet
> 
> It has the same irregular instrumental combination as von Dohnányi`s Sextet which is also a favourite of mine. I think both works do not get the attention they deserve.


There are some good recordings of them, though (Naxos has both, although on different discs filled up with other chamber music of these composers). Also nice is a (more late romantic) quintet by Fibich with a similar combination (viola is missing).


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Glière - The Sirens


----------



## bluto32 (Apr 25, 2015)

Tchaikovsky - Hymn of the Cherubim
(Maybe this is more well-known than I realise?)


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Dohnanyi's 2nd Piano Quintet


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

BLUE LIGHT by Duke Ellington


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Nocturnes by Arnold Cooke

It's a trio for soprano, horn, and piano in five short movements:

Here's the last movement:


----------



## mossyembankment (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

If I named it, people would know about it.


----------



## 8opus (Jul 17, 2021)

Anatoly Lyadov - Prelude op.11 n°1


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

8opus said:


> Anatoly Lyadov - Prelude op.11 n°1


Thank you. That's delightful, and completely new to me.


----------



## 8opus (Jul 17, 2021)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Thank you. That's delightful, and completely new to me.


You're very welcome!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Stanchinsky's Nocturne


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I wouldn't call it 'unknown', exactly, but Arnold Bax' Piano Quintet should be far better known than it is.


----------

